# ANAKLIA | Projects & Construction



## beka (Jul 13, 2010)

This will new topic of Anaklia, wich has biggest tourism potential


----------



## beka (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## beka (Jul 13, 2010)

New 360M long bridge from Anaklia to Ganmukhuri


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Projects in Anaklia*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *President calls for new investments in Anaklia*
> 30.11.10
> Georgian president calls upon businessmen to invest their money in the Anaklia free tourist zone. Saakashvili arrived in Anaklia resort today to attend the beginning of the Anaklia airport construction and voiced the new terms, which the government was proposing to investors for beginning new business projects in the resort. The government will provide all necessary communications and construct road from Poti to Anaklia.
> `Here we`ll have good roads, airport, all underground communications, sulphur and other mineral waters, yacht club,` president said and added that any investor, who constructed hotels in Anaklia would be freed of incomes and property taxes for 15 years and any project would be approved for free.
> ...


http://rustavi2.com/news/news_text.php?id_news=39517&pg=1&im=main&ct=0&wth=



> *Mikheil Saakashvili Meets Investors in Anaklia*
> 30-11-2010
> Investors who will put investments in construction of hotels in Anaklia, Samegrelo region, will enjoy special privileges. Mikheil Saakashvili has made the statement for the investors in Anaklia .
> According to Saakashvili, the businessmen who will build hotels in Anaklia, will be exempted from profits and property taxes for 15 years.
> ...


http://www.interpressnews.ge/en/politics/22491-mikheil-saakashvili-meets-investors-in-anaklia.html



> *President of Georgia Gave Start to Mass Constructions in Anaklia *
> 
> I greet you all.
> It is a very happy and important day today, as after the very successful project of Kobuleti we start mass construction of the pearl of our Black Sea coast - Anaklia.
> ...


http://www.president.gov.ge/index.php?lang_id=ENG&sec_id=228&info_id=5907



> *The President of Georgia opened the construction of Zugdidi-Anaklia airport *
> 
> The President of Georgia visited the construction of Zugdidi-Anaklia airport that will serve new tourism zone in Anaklia.
> "This airport has local importance. Poti international airport will be the largest airport in Georgia. I hope construction of it will end by 2012. It will serve Batumi, Mestia, Anaklia and of course, partially Kutaisi. Anaklia airport has local importance, because it is a big tourism zone. First of all joint Anaklia-Mestia routs must be generated. Aircrafts with propellers will fly there. 20-30 persons can fit in it. This is the most mobile and cheap transport for transfers. Zugdidi airport will also be constructed; Zugdidi population will fly to Tbilisi and in some other places within several kilometer radiuses. Besides this small tourism charters will be managed. So it will become an airport of big importance. The construction of an airport has already started. We have started construction first and than opened it and not on the contrary. As an experiment we must place a high-tech ecologic building", Mikheil Saakashvili noted.
> The Minister of Economy promised the President that building drafted by modern architectural trends would attract thousands of tourists. Construction in village Ingiri has already started - the departure line will be ready in about a week, the building itself a bit later.


http://www.president.gov.ge/index.php?lang_id=ENG&sec_id=226&info_id=5912


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*President of Georgia calls for new investments in Anaklia*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Anaklia*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Union Arch*
> 
> 2010. Ganmukhuri. Georgia.
> State: Study phase.
> ...


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Flowery Skyline Bench*
> 
> 2010. Anaklia - GEORGIA.
> Status: built.
> ...














> *Anaklia Sunbed. Diseño de equipamiento industrial para la playa*
> 
> 2010. Anaklia - GEORGIA.
> Status: Built.
> ...


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice city. Are the main tourists Europeans or Turks? (I assume neither Russians or Iranians)


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

Manitopiaaa said:


> Nice city. Are the main tourists Europeans or Turks? (I assume neither Russians or Iranians)


I think both 

*В Грузии готовятся к туристическому сезону*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Anaklia*


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

> *Anaklia`s Masterplan. Samegrelo-Zemo. Georgia*
> 
> 2010. Anaklia - GEORGIA.
> Designer: CMD Ingenieros.
> ...


----------



## Svanidze93 (Nov 5, 2010)

Amazing project!


----------



## Kokoity (Sep 18, 2009)

*Ganmukhuri*









































































http://9-3viggen.livejournal.com/62414.html


----------

